# NREMT-B Soon. I need some tips. Come on guys/gals =D



## ryanbarton (Jun 16, 2010)

So i took my nremt about 12 days ago and im getting ready for my second attempt. Is the entire test really just ABCs? It cant be that simple... If it is, i was taking it wrong. I was putting interventions down instead of my ABCs. Also, assuming more than the info they gave me. Any tips?


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 16, 2010)

well never forget abc's without them everything else is pointless. alot of stuff really is just basics at emt level. on one of my practical exams all i had to do was apply a sling to an arm. dont let your mind run wild with interventions just take it as it comes, have a clear head and take your time to think straight


----------



## ryanbarton (Jun 16, 2010)

awesome thanks for the advice


----------



## TraprMike (Jun 17, 2010)

just think, glorified Red Cross first aid, you'll do fine


----------



## jreyna212 (Jun 28, 2010)

the first time i took the test i was complete cought off gaurd failed i went to the library and checked out EMT BASIC EXAM SECOND EDITION AND EMT BASIC EXAM 3RD EDITION. there is alot of scenario questions. they wont be the same ones on the test but it helps out so much to think the way they want you to think on the test. i took my second exam today and i felt alot better and more pleased. still dont no if i passed but it shut off at 70 so i did really good or really bad.. good luck


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just study all your Skills you learned. Remember what you first do before you do another thing. BSI,Scene saftey,C-Spine,LOC, ABC's. Buy NREMT-B skills books to study from. Also study your book you need to know what most if not everything means or is. Better to know as much as possible then nothing at all.


----------



## AVPU (Jul 2, 2010)

Take practice tests!! I highly recommend JB Learning. There are some free ones out there as well. Like you I failed the first time b/c I kinda blew off studying. The 2nd time the test looked drastically different. Remember the better you're doing the harder the questions. Get ready for lots of scenarios. And things won't always be cut-and-dry like they are on the practice tests. Good luck!


----------

